# Pics from September 19, OCATT Tappan Event



## Corey (Apr 5, 2004)

The OCATT event that was scheduled for Piedmont was moved to Tappan due to flooding. Some very nice fish were weighed in. Kris May and Chris Sayre brought this 21.2 pound Channel to the scales. Check out the net handle!
http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/photopost/showphoto.php?photo=2503
Top Flahead weighed in at 42.14 pounds.
http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/photopost/showphoto.php?photo=2504&sort=1&cat=500&page=1


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Those are some nice fish, particularly the channel cat. Something tells me they learned how NOT to land a big fish with a net.


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

Corey

Usually takes 2 or 3 new nets before guys learn to grab the hoop.

Sometimes 2 or 3 before they secure them in the boat before trailering down the road  

Looks like some nice fish especially when figuring the flooded conditions.


Remembering to take the net----------priceless!


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

That is one fine channel.   Thanks for sharing.


----------



## rockbass (Apr 16, 2004)

With fish like that being caught, the tourney next weekend should have some really nice fish turned in. I wished I would be able to fish it. you know, just to donate to the cause! I have never seen a channel that big before. Heck with one of those, you might be in the money at the Cripple Creek tourney. But it may also take 40 lbs of channel cats to be in the money! Awesome fish to those who caught them.


Jim, were there a lot of fish turned in or just those 2 big ones??


----------



## Corey (Apr 5, 2004)

There were two contingents. The ones who caught dozens of dink squealers, and those who caught some real nice fish. The big Channel came right up against the flooded riprap by the Church. That's always been a good spot at certain times. The Flathead bite is still on. Russ Fisher is down there tonight. I expect him to make me get out the camera in the morning.


----------



## rockbass (Apr 16, 2004)

Man with it being 810 now, I wish I knew Russ Fisher and where he was fishing so I could go out and see if he wanted some company. I need to learn how these big guys are caught! Now I am hoping to get to see some pics in the morning! Good Luck Russ!


----------



## rockbass (Apr 16, 2004)

Jim, 

Did they ever come up with any fliers for the OCATT thing?? I wish I could have all the info and dates so I can make arrangements with work and also know what I would be getting into. Thanks ahead!


----------



## Corey (Apr 5, 2004)

The last OCATT event of the year will be held in conjunction with our Cripple Creek event, on Saturday, October 16. Contestants will be able to fish one or both. For those fishing both, Their "Big Fish" will be used for the OCATT weight since they weigh one fish only.. This is what Bill told us this past weekend. Russ hasn't shown up yet this morning. Maybe he had a bad night. It's rare that Russ doesn't catch Flatheads this time of year. I'll post pics if he shows up.


----------

